# Static shock turned on Comp, Now it won't work



## Halen (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi, new to TSF
Here's my problem. I got up from my tv chair, which is admittedly a static factory, went over to my comp to start it up and touched the power button, but before I could push the button the static jumped from my finger to the button and turned it on for 2 secs then it shut off and now the power button won't turn it on. It will however turn on for 2 seconds(again before I can touch the power Button) and then turn off again if its unplugged and plugged back in, or the power supply switch is turned off and turned back on. I opened the case and the cpu fan spins and I can hear the HD or dvd drives being accessed.
Any help or advice, or guesses at how fried it is would be helpful


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

take a look at this 

Tutorial : How to start your computer without a power button. - YouTube

Most likely that shock must have shorted your power button


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre-Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built-Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Halen (Nov 18, 2011)

My comp's a custom build, the specs are 
CPU: Amd Phenom II x4 3.2Ghz
Mobo: Asus M4A78-E
Graphics: Asus ENGTX285 1024MB
memory: Corsair dominator DDR2 2gbx4
PSU: Xclio Stable power 1000w
and the case is xclio as well but forgot the model number

also I think only Intel has the power buttons on the Mobo


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Xclio PSU's are very poor quality.
Any PSU labeled at 1000W with a one year warranty has to be a suspect.
Do you have or can you borrow a good quality 750W minimum PSU to try?


----------



## Halen (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't have a 750 PSU, could i try with a 500 if I took out half the ram and used the onboard graphics? just to see if that's the problem

Also if it is the power supply shouldn't it wait for me to turn on the computer before starting up and then failing? Because as it is the comp starts up just from plugging it in, and the dies before BIOS


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Take good look of ur.motherboard to see if you have any capacitors blown or leaking


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

did you have the side off the case or something when you pushed the power button?

if not then its probably the psu as its a very poor make and probably no where near 1000w even though it says it is. Always get a good psu before anything else as its the most important piece of hardware you can get


----------



## Halen (Nov 18, 2011)

So I got the power supply out of my old comp and put it in and the same problem is happening. I have dealt with bad and/or insufficient power supplies before and it really doesn't seem like that kind of problem. I think I'm doing a poor job of explaining whats happening.
Normally it works like this
>Plug in computer
>press power Button
>Computer Starts up
>Select Shut down Computer
>Computer Shuts Down
(I know you know how a computer normally works I just typed it out so you can see the difference)

Now It happens like this:
>Plug in Computer
>Computer Turns on
>2 secs of power(fans spin HD makes noises case lights come on)
>Computer stops(Lights go out fans stop spinning drives no longer make noises)
(Absolutely no buttons any where get pressed)

any other sugestions would help, still trying to find a way to test to see if it's just the power button


----------



## Halen (Nov 18, 2011)

Quick update I unpluged the motherboard from the case's control panel wires and even with no connection to the power button it still powers on upon being plugged in


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest a bench test.
Remove EVERYTHING from the case.
Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! 
Install the CPU and heat sink. 
Install 1 stick of RAM.
Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
Connect the monitor to the video card.
Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
Connect power to the power supply.
Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Halen (Nov 18, 2011)

so I did as you sugested again with an antec power supply instead of the xcilio one, and before I could short the connection the mother board powered up(still no display) for 2 secs and the shut off and then when I did try and short it nothing happened, so does that sound like the mobo or the CPU? also If i have to swap out the motherboard shoud I get a new case? I mean it seems like it might be the cause of all this stuff so I don't know if I should risk another Motherboard. the Case has done a great job of keeping every thing cool.

also second follow up, this'll be my first time putting in a new motherboard on an old system. Will I need to wipe the harddrive and re-instal the OS?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

How about disconnecting the video card and ram from the power supply and then turn on the machine?
Yes best thing would be to fresh install OS


----------



## Halen (Nov 18, 2011)

so my fears were confirmed, after buying a new mother board (I was kind of wanting to upgrade to a mother board with DDR3 any ways) and installing it, it runs fine with all the same stuff as before (except the new ddr3 ram:smlove2 Since ppl seem to think the xcilio brand makes bad power supplies I might upgrade that after my wallet heals up a bit. any recommendations? 

thanks for the help


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

anything made by seasonic i.e seasonic,xfx or corsair (hx,tx and ax models only)


----------

